# Can I hide the pure-ftpd version from telnet?



## ghostcorps (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guys

 I have just setup Pure-ftpd with TLS and it's working beautifully. But I want to hide the name/version, so that if someone telnets my ftp port me they will not know which ftp server I use.

 Is this possible without starting again with Pro-ftpd?


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 11, 2010)

You can always patch sources, and compile custom version of software.


----------



## ghostcorps (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Smurf 

 I am looking into that now. I don't suppose you could tell me which file I need to change? Surely it's not going to be as simple as changing the name in the Makefile is it?

[update] I have recompiled without the banner option, this hasn't actually removed the welcome banner... ? I am still looking though.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 11, 2010)

If you know (and you know) specific string you can use grep(1) to find in which file you can find it.

BTW, read the license of software


----------



## ghostcorps (Oct 11, 2010)

I am modifying ./work/pure-ftpd-1.0.29/src/ftpd.c ln.5175 and onwards, but the more I look at it the more I wonder why disabling the banner in the config didn't do all of this automatically?

I would rather just switch off the banner altogether than fiddle with patching the source. Do you know why this may not be working?


----------



## quintessence (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello, 

You can hide version/name by uncommenting (and editing path) fortune file in your pure-ftpd.conf


```
# Display fortune cookies

FortunesFile              /usr/share/games/fortune/zippy
```


```
[cmd=$]telnet localhost 21[/cmd]
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 YOU PICKED KARL MALDEN'S NOSE!!
```


----------



## ghostcorps (Oct 11, 2010)

Perfect 

Thanks

How do I change the topic to solved?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 11, 2010)

Edit your first post and choose *[Solved]* instead of *(no prefix)* under *Title:*.


----------

